# Lined Chemical Process Pumps



## yeruti

ok, sigo con mis traducciones de fichas de empresas del inglés al español, y esta es realmente muy técnica, ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar, tengo una idea pero la quiero corroborar, la palabra "lined" me tiene atorada, allí va el original en Inglés y mi intento de traducción al español:

Our range includes Injection Moulded Polypropylene and PFA Lined Chemical Process Pumps, Magnetic Drive Pumps in PP/PVDF/PFA lend diversity to our products. Full Range of Ball Valves, Sight Glasses, NRV’s, Bottom Drain Valves, Basket Strainers compliment the range.

Nuestra línea incluye: moldeo de polipropileno por inyección y PFA Bombas Revestidas para Procesos Químicos, bombas de transmisión magnética en PP / PVDF / PFA que aportan diversidad a nuestros productos. Gama completa de válvulas de escape, mirillas, VRN, válvula de drenaje inferior, rejillas que complementan la línea.

HICE LO MEJOR QUE PUDE SIN SER ING. ELECTROMECANICA, ESTA DIFÍCIL, AGRADECERÉ AYUDA DE ALQUIEN DEL AREA...


----------



## Benzene

yeruti said:


> Nuestra línea incluye: moldeo de polipropileno por inyección y PFA Bombas Revestidas  para Procesos Químicos, bombas de transmisión magnética en PP / PVDF / PFA que aportan diversidad a nuestros productos. Gama completa de válvulas de escape, mirillas, VRN, válvula de drenaje inferior, rejillas que complementan la línea.



Hi *yeruty!*

Nuestra línea incluye: moldeo de polipropileno por inyección y Bombas Revestidas *en PFA  *para Procesos Químicos, bombas de transmisión magnética en PP / PVDF / PFA que aportan diversidad a nuestros productos. Gama completa de *válvulas esféricas de bola*, *visores*, VRN, válvula de drenaje inferior, *coladores de canastilla *que complementan la línea.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## yeruti

Thank you Benzene


----------



## vicdark

Una duda me asalta: yo interpreto _Injection Moulded Polypropylene _como *propileno moldeado por inyección, *no como "moldeo de propileno por inyección".

Por eso pienso que la primera frase es:
"Nuestra línea incluye bombas para procesos químicos revestidas con/de propileno moldeado por inyección y PFA..." (Ni la más mínima idea de lo que sea PFA)

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *vicdark!*

"PFA" = "Perfluoroalkoxy" is a polymer similar to Teflon [PTFE].

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Vampiro

vicdark said:


> Por eso pienso que la primera frase es:
> "Nuestra línea incluye bombas para procesos químicos revestidas con/de propileno moldeado por inyección y PFA..."


Agree.  That's it.
All the best.
_


----------



## yeruti

Oh my GOD!! That's why I needed help.....great!!! completly different from my attempt. Thank you very much!! you are awesome!!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con la interpretación de *Vicdark* y *Vampiro*.
Me asalta una duda, Vicdark: ¿hay algún motivo para dejar sólo _propileno_ y no _*poli*propileno_? Pregunto porque yo usaría la segunda forma.

También, yo usaría _válvula_ o _llave esférica_ simplemente, sin *de bola*.


----------



## Vampiro

Hakuna Matata said:


> Tambié, yo usaría _válvula_ o _llave esférica_ simplemente, sin *de bola*.


De acuerdo.
Una cosa o la otra, pero ambas es redundancia.
En todo caso: *Válvula*.
Lo de "llave" es para los plomeros/gásfiters.
Y lo más normal es "de bola", o simplemente "bola" ("esférica" sólo lo he escuchado en Argentina).
Saludos.
_


----------



## vicdark

Hakuna Matata said:


> Coincido con la interpretación de *Vicdark* y *Vampiro*.
> Me asalta una duda, Vicdark: ¿hay algún motivo para dejar sólo _propileno_ y no _*poli*propileno_? Pregunto porque yo usaría la segunda forma.
> 
> También, yo usaría _válvula_ o _llave esférica_ simplemente, sin *de bola*.


 
Tienes razón Hakuna Matata, es polipropileno. Error de mi parte. Lo siento.


----------

